# Aggressive GBR - help!



## Schultz38 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi, so I have a 75 gallon FW aquarium. I've had a male GBR (German blue ram) in it for about a month. Today, I got another GBR that I'm pretty sure is a female. The original GBR, however is being very aggressive towards his new tank mate. I realize they can be/are territorial, however, the first GBR is chasing the new one over the entire tank as if he's claimed all 75 gallons! I thought they only "claimed" parts of the tank - not the whole thing!


Also, my Angelfish (2 of them) are now suddenly being aggressive towards my new GBR. They've never been aggressive before. There's been basically no issues until I added this new GBR. 

Should I return the new one? Is my old one just an aggressive fish, maybe? Does the aggression lessen later on? 

I've done a LOT of research on which fish are compatible with each other and how many gallons each fish needs, etc. so I hate that things aren't going according to plan ATM.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

move some of the decor around and turn off the lights...turn them back on tomorrow..things should settle down ...
and you never know..the angels may be getting ready to spawn and want their territory...and the male may just want to mate with the new female...


----------



## Schultz38 (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank you Lohachata! Things seem to be getting better. I'll try what you recommended as well. 

I'm seriously wondering if my angelfish are a pair now. They're now chasing everything away from their "half". I guess I'll just have to wait and see if they spawn...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if they are together and chasing others away from their area , you have a pair..how old are they ? i have had angels spawn at 6-7 months of age.


----------



## Schultz38 (Apr 1, 2014)

lohachata said:


> if they are together and chasing others away from their area , you have a pair..how old are they ? i have had angels spawn at 6-7 months of age.


I'm not exactly sure on their age. I've had them for 2 months and they've grown a LOT. They started off a bit bigger than quarters, and now they're about half dollar size.


----------



## Schultz38 (Apr 1, 2014)

Aggression seems to be curbing a bit. Angels are still being territorial, but have lightened up a bit. 

My male (first) GBR is still chasing the female (new), but not around the whole tank. Now they'll come up to each other and check each other out. It seems more like a who's more dominant fight now, rather than chase.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

keep in mind that cichlids will often act like they are fighting to see if they will be fit for each other...usually the male testing the female..they will lock jaws and go round and round...


----------



## Schultz38 (Apr 1, 2014)

lohachata said:


> keep in mind that cichlids will often act like they are fighting to see if they will be fit for each other...usually the male testing the female..they will lock jaws and go round and round...


Very cool. No locking of jaws yet but I'll keep a look out.


----------

